# Please help with my first cycle of clomid!!!!!!!!!



## chazzy333444 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi girls.... Could really do with some help just got clomid doctor said take first tablet on day 2 of period....... Today I had a little spotting then got period at around 3pm today...... So is my second day tomorrow or the next day?? 

Also I'm sure he said take on day 2 until day 5 but packet says take from day 2 until day 6 what did you all have todo Could really do with some help!!! Xxx


----------



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

Your second day would be today (26th) and my doc and packet says to take from day 2 - 6 so i would just follow what ever your packet says. I am on my first cycle of clomid also. Good luck x


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi there,

Yeah it's definitely days 2-6, thats 5 tablets in all xx


----------



## chazzy333444 (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks for the reply ladies..... so if i take late tonight you think that will be ok? xx


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah I think it will be fine to take it tonight if you're bleeding properly today


----------



## SamRycraft (Jan 26, 2012)

I started spotting on Monday 23rd phoned clinic they said start clomid on day 2 to day 6, on Wed 25th  stopped bleeding but already 2 days into the clomid so Im still taking them til day 6 in the hope that I ovulate xxx


----------



## chazzy333444 (Jul 13, 2011)

morning! Well i took my first tablet last night! I know this will sound stupid, but i really had to work myself up to take it, i was worried about side effects and i hate taking tablets! But anyway done now!!! Havnt noticed any side effects as yet but theres still loads of time!!!!! xx


----------



## vix26 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey, I took my 5th tablet last night. I know what you mean about having to build up to take it, I was the same, hadn't really thought about side effects before, was just in the mindset that I want a baby so need to take the clomid! Only side effect I've had so far is waking up sweating, so far so good


----------



## smileydreamer (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey I am also on my first cycle I finished my last tablet on Tuesday (24th) which was day 6 of my cycle.  I had the same problem working out which was day 2   but glad you got the help you needed on here.  Now I'm trying to work out which is the best day to try to concieve if any of you can help me??

I have just signed up on here today.  Glad to find lots of you going through the same thing.

Hayley xxx


----------



## EMMIE34 (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello- i just wanted to say hi as I will be starting my first cycle on clomid when AF comes. Its kind of scary and exciting all at once


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Smileydreamer,

Do you use ovulation predictor kits?  They're occasionally not accurate after clomid up to about day 9 (although I've never found that) but I've always found them to be great to pinpoint the most fertile days.  They are expensive though.  Everyone ovulates at a different time so its impossible to say when exactly you should try, but I'd say try every other day or so until the most fertile days then do it everyday (unless partner has a low count, then I heard you should keep to every other day).  If you don't use the test kits you can  read signs from your body as there are often changes that you can tune into to tell you you're about to ovulate, the big one for me is discharge changes to really wet and slippery, 'egg white cervical mucous' (sorry about the tmi!), and I get more ovarian pain and can feel the follicle burst.  I ovulated around day 18 on my first clomid cycle.  

Emmie 34, good luck with your first cycle when af comes, you're not alone on here!

xx


----------



## lola~k (Feb 20, 2012)

hi ladies, im on tablets to bring me on so hopefully within a week my af should be here then i can start taking my 1st round of chlomid too. Its been nice reading through your chat as it makes me feel a bit better knowing im not on my own with this, but like u ladies say its very scary, im nervous just thinking about it tho excited too. I just hope it works as its been along 2 yrs... hope all is goin good for u ladies, keep me posted! we can all be in the same boat, luv lola~k xx


----------



## lola~k (Feb 20, 2012)

hi ladies,

emmie 34 me too hun just waiting for my af and i wil be starting chlomid for the first time to, bit nervous.

wishing all u ladies luck xx


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi girls...

Clomid works different for all girls... Times it the worst bloody drug to be on and other days it's ok... Stay strong... Laugh thru the moody swing   and blank out the nervous tension... I done them for 14 months.. It's terrible when coming off them I was totally spaced out and depressed but I'm preg now so... Keep it up!!!!


----------



## EMMIE34 (Jul 2, 2011)

Peppy thanks- how are you doing now? Any luck yet? I haven't been on here for a bit because I decided on a month off before starting on the clomid and feel so much better for it.

Lola have you started taking it yet? I start tomorrow. I am a bit anxious now but feeling hopeful.

Congratulations Hails and thanks for sharing. A success story always helps  xXx


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Emmie34,

A month off sounds like a v good idea, glad you're head is clearer for it and you feel geared up ready to start the ball rolling again  

I'm OK, on 10 dpo on my 2nd cycle, been feeling v pre-menstrual last day or two    Got quite a few cramps on the lower right this evening which may be a bit early, but really don't think it's happened for us this month, have all the classic PMT signs.  Af came on day 12 last month so is in keeping with that.  Have been feeling quite anxious about the whole thing too, and a wee bit weary, but lots of that is probably just hormones and will settle when af arrives....

Hope you get on well with the clomid, keep in touch!  Hopeful is good, you have reason to be, it works for lots of girls  xxx


----------



## lola~k (Feb 20, 2012)

emmie34, i finished the tablets sat morning to bring me on but nothing yet.. tho i dont really feel like im going to get my af.. strange!! how u finding chlomid? sorry not been on all week been so busy.
cant wait for af to come so i can get this ball rolling.. i hate this waiting.. it seems to have been goin on forever and no results  
  Hope all u girls r well . lola~k xx


----------



## Akasha (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello girls,

I start my Clomid next month: I'm due around 3rd March. I find it difficult to tell which day is which in my cycle, as for the past year now, what usually happens is I'll get some very mild spotting around the day I'm due, which usually stops and then it's a day or two before I have a proper bleed. I've been counting that as my first, real day. Is that right 

I wished I'd thought to ask at the hospital, but I was still a bit doped-up after my lap and dye to think on at the time.


----------



## emmastar (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi Akasha,

Yeah I'd count the first proper day of bleeding as day 1 rather than the spotting, is that what you meant?  I spotted a little yesterday but af started properly today so I'm counting today as day1 and will start clomid again tomorrow


----------



## Akasha (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes, that's exactly what I mean. Thanks. That's cleared that one up. Will wait for a proper bleed.


----------



## rhi81 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi all,
just wanted to say good luck to everyone this month im starting my first lot of clomid tomorrow 100mg scared and excited at the same time  
   to all
rhi xx


----------



## EMMIE34 (Jul 2, 2011)

rhi- hi again. i think we are very close in our stages of this fertility business. i remember your hsg was right after mine. i started clomid on monday. how are you feeling? xXx


----------



## rhi81 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi emmie,
i start mine tomorrow so very nervous had to wait ages for af to show!!! how are you feeling on yours and what strength are you on?
really hope it works for you feel free to message me if you want to chat  
rhi xx


----------



## evertonwidow (Feb 29, 2012)

hi ladies,
i took my first round of clomid from day 2 to 6. and i ovulated according to the sensitive ovulation sticks day 15 and 16 got them of ebay there the ones the nhs use think £3.00 for 30 sticks, they are really good all the clearblue ones came up negative even on ovulation day. so now im on my 2ww, doubt it will work on the first round but you never know. 
hope this helps


----------



## EMMIE34 (Jul 2, 2011)

Rhi. Im on 50mg because i v anyway apparently. I am very wary of taking it if I don't really need it.? Seems odd to me. I don't think clomid likes me at all. I have been having weird dreams, depression and I can feel a weird poppy sensation. It made AF really long and very heavy. CD9 and still here. we were told to bd from today but can't. BOO. How are you getting on with it ? Likewise feel free to message me although I'm not on here too often (its a bit addictive )


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

I feel a bit late joining this thread but im starting on clomid tomorrow and am scared excited and nervous all at once! Of anyone else in the same boat would like to say hello that would be great


----------



## rhi81 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi beany34,
im on my first cycle of clomid 100mg not had many bad side effects just the hot flushes and bit of bloating and cramping i had my second folicle scan today and i have 2 eggs should ovulate today or tomorrow     hope you finding the clomid ok feel free to message me if you want a chat 
 
rhi xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Rhi! Ooh fingers crossed for you for next couple of days   Im a bit nervous about side effects, I'm moody enough the few days before AF arrives and now im going to pump drugs into me for a week after! Let me know how you get on and I'll stay in touch, I really need someone to talk to as no-one knows what we're doing and as much as the boyf tries he is useless at talking about this stuff!!

Bea xx


----------



## rhi81 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi beany34,
thanks   i on here most days so feel free to message me i no what you mean i dont really have anyone to chat to hubby great but it nice to get a womans take on things lol the clomid didnt make me moody i always get meag moody week before af but if anything i been happier on clomid    what are you on 50mg or 100?       you get some good results this month
rhi xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Happier on clomid I like the sound of that! I'm starting on 50mg, hoping it works but not too well, i ovulate just not every month - think I just need a helping hand on account of my age   

Speak soon 

B xx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi i hope you don't mind me jumping on your thread here but I'm on my first cycle of clomid also and have just started bleeding today so will start tomorrow. Am on 50mg. 

We've already had a cycle of ivf which unfortunately didn't work but during the course of it DH's sperm miraculously improved so we are now trying clomid, i have pcos so have eggs just don't release em!

Its very strange as we put so much time and effort into the ivf cycle, i felt as knowledgable as a Dr by the end of it id done so much research and have just realised i know next to nothing about clomid! Aargh!

Trying  not to get my hopes up too much, the 2 ww was awful during the ivf, not sure i could handle putting that much pressure on myself every month so trying to stay relaxed and positive.

Good luck to everybody xxx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Alexandra - that's a bit of a turnaround going from IVF onto Clomid! Fingers crossed tho  

We originally got told we would need IVF, before I'd had any tests by DP count was super low and he was mortified, would barely look at me, the second test showed it was normal and they said it's an unexplained error on the first test but makes me very nervous I'd personally like him to have a third test to act as a decider for his count!

Anyways I'm only 2 days ahead of you on this cycle, started my bleed on Thursday (at long last!) and popped my first pill last night... just waiting for the side effects to kick in, you having been through IVF drugs probably won't think there are any I'd expect!

I'm also trying not to get my hopes up too much and am telling myself that I will be happy if the drugs at least do their job so I know we are actually trying for a baby - before all the tests I was starting to feel a bit hopeless, I guess I feel a bit more positive now that I know we're doing something about the problem or something like that  

Try and stay positive, they wouldn't have given you clomid if they didn't think it'd help you - fingers crossed and  for you

B xx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Beany34 thanks for the kind reply,

To be honest dh's test have been all over the place varying from 11 million, 12 million, 36 million, 17 million and now 13 million. At the clinic where we had ivf his tests were always good but at out local hospital where we went before being referred for ivf and where we are being treated now they have always been low. He is convinced the hospital have got something against him lol.

How are you feeling on the clomid? I too expected the side effects to be hardly anything compared to the ivf but to be honest i feel worse!! Ive had awful night sweats, have almost been delirious at night. Had awful spots break out all over my forehead (and Ive never had bad skin). Terrible mood swings and have just felt generally "low". Although I'm also thinking well at least it means the drugs are doing something!

Have you had any follicle scans done yet? We were meant to have one Monday but i didn't get the message until 10am Monday as the nurse had left me a voicemail so Ive got one tomorrow morning and Friday morning also. I would be day 11 today.

Anyway i hope you're not suffering too much with the side effects. Fingers crossed for us both xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Alexandra  

I had scans on Friday and yesterday (days 9 and 12)... friday showed a follicle and yesterday showed it gone so we're hoping it means I've ovulated but blood tests will confirm and I've got to have 2 since I "ovulated" over the weekend, first one friday  

I may have started getting symptoms but not sure... I was certainly very warm at 4am this morning! My moods vary each week so I'm always keeping them in check (trying) but nothing out of the ordinary so far! Although I was feeling very low at one point, strangely cheered up when I thought that meant the clomid might be working!

I'm guessing these drugs are totally different to the IVF ones then if you're suffering?! But yes I definitely think as long as you can grin and bear it it's worth the side effects if it's working   for both of us it is! Hopefully you'll have a good idea tomorrow with the scan  

Keep me posted!

B xx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya Beany

How did your bloodtests go? Do they give you the results straight away? I'm only having scans not blood tests but so far so good i had an 11 mm follicle weds, 14 mm Fri and this morning it was 20.4 mm and had started to go fuzzy which means i should be releasing egg today hopefully.

I feel so much more in control having clomid as its kind of in our hands still whereas with the ivf it was very much out of your hands.

Anyway hope you are well and everything is going to plan!

xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

HI Alexandra - ooh that sounds promising, did you feel any ovulation pains? I never have but lots of people can feel it apparently! No blood tests? Is that because they already know you ovulate? 

Well I got my results today and it looks promising. She wouldn't tell me the level but said it increased on monday so I should have ovulated sat/sun and I'm now on my own with 2 months worth of pills and a pack of ovulation sticks to make sure we don't miss it! So yes, technically all going to plan... watch this space!



B xx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Beany thats great news!

Yes i feel a bit "out there on our own" now as we've got another 2 months worth of tablets and thats it! I'm not sure why no blood tests, she did say if it hadn't worked by the third month ill have a blood test that month.

I had a real funny turn on Monday afternoon, my stomach suddenly swelled so much i had to undo my skirt at work and i felt all hot and shaky. I checked with the nurse and she said that was probably when i released the egg as the follicle would release fluid and it probably caused my stomach to swell. I hope i don't get that every month as the pain was so bad i thought i was going to be sick. Went home and lay down and an hour later i felt fine.

We've got to test on the 18th of this month, have they told you when to test?

xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello Alexandra, I've had a few days away over Easter visiting family  
Bad news I guess is that AF showed up whilst I was away but since I had no confidence in when we did the deed last month I wasn't disappointed, more excited that I'm on the pills again and now determined to make this month our month!.... eeek  

That sounds horrible on monday - good if it's a sign of ovulation I guess but not good if you need to lie down afterwards, how annoying! I don't think I've ever felt anything like that, no doubt will be analysing every twinge and grumbling from anywhere below my ribcage come next thursday though! I'm going to use opk this month for some reassurance, I'm still in shock that I ovulated by day 12 last month - will be prepared for it this month!

Fingers crossed for you - not long till the 18th..... feeling any different, confident, nervous, excited?
  
xx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya Beany how are you?

Well AF arrived today on day 31 - bit gutting but I'm trying to think well at least the main thing is that i ovulated last month and we've always got next month. Got to start on day 2-6 again. No scans or bloods or anything this month though 0 just got to try on day 14-20 the nurse advised. It feels weird to go from day 31 back to day 1 again!!

I hadn't felt any different at all so i was kind of expecting this but then theres always that glimmer of hope - i feel a bit more disappointed then i was expecting.

Hope all is well with you xxx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello   
I guess we're cycle 2 buddies now then! 
Im sorry you're a bit down but it'll be much better this cycle with no scans etc  
I did an opk today but negative, kind of expected but will be mighty nervous if its not positive tomorrow... no matter what I'll be having that glimmer of hope next week!

No worse side effects this time either altho defo had the night sweats and crazy dreams, i wasnt sure last time! 

I hope youre feeling ok back on the tablets again?
Keep me posted how you get on  

B xx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hiya

Yes cycle 2 buddies!

Have taken my third tablet this morning and i have to say other than tiredness and the night sweats my symptoms seem a WHOLE lot better this month than last. Although saying that i did have a poorly tummy last night, whether that had anything to do with the clomid i don't know.

I haven't got any kind of OPK tests which ones do you use? I don't actually know what OPK stands for!! I'm guessing they're the ovulation tests though. Fingers crossed for you, does it matter what time of day you test?

xxx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

yes its the ovulation prediction sticks but mine showed negative again today   not happy as its day 10 for me today and last month I'd ovulated by day 12.... not taking any chances and the boyf knows its   night! They were only cheapo ones tho so if no positives at all I'll look for some better quality ones next month! They just say to not test first thing in the morning as levels are highest then?

I'm glad tour symptoms aren't as bad, hope it stay that way...only two more to go...



xx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Beany how are you?

Ive been awful, back at work today after a week off. Not sure if its all down to the clomid but Ive been so poorly the last week. The night sweats were getting ridiculous, 1 night i had to have 3 cold showers!! Lost 7 pounds and I'm sure thats all down to sweat ha ha. Feeling better now though and am on day 17 today. Not sure if Ive ovulated yet but have been doing the deed lots so fingers crossed!

Hope you are well x


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey Alexandra, I wondered where you had gone!
I'm glad you're feeling. better, lets hope it was a bug rather than clomid as i dont expect emplyer would be too supportive if you need a week off every month!
I'm ok, just waiting for AF this weekend.... obviously hoping for a no-show but pretty sure mood swings suggest she'll arrive! I never got a positive ov test but temp increase convinced me I'd ov'd   
Hope both our BMS pays off this month! Keep me posted

xx


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

BFN  
Took temp which is still high so I was getting hopeful, tested neg so no AF expected today but confident I'm safe to tuck into wine tonight now   Just later than last month then, hope ov sticks work this month!
Hope you get better news 
B xx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello Beany!!

Sorry Ive been a bit AWOL, i was trying not to drive myself crazy by coming on here everyday lol.

How have you been?  Did you get the dreaded AF?

I am on day 36 today and no sign of AF but plenty of negative tests done. Ive not had any scans or bloods done this month so I'm pretty sure that i probably haven't OV. I don't want to get my hopes up that i haven't had AF for any other reason. Haven't had any symptoms of any kind. Other than weight gain but i think that cos Ive been pigging out!! Ive got to go for a scan Friday morning if i haven't got AF by then and i assume they'll be able to tell whether i have or not. If not I'm guessing they might have to increase my dosage. Am only on 50mg.

Anyway hope you are well.


----------



## beany34 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hiya!
I've not been bad, symptoms much less this month buy been losing my mind a bit with my ov being a bit all over the place. cycle used to be regular as clockwork and ive made the. mistake for a second month thinking clomid will be like the previous month and its not! 
Fingers crossed for Friday... good outcome whatever that may be!
I'm getting a break from ff too this month so will be offline till next cycle.... im off togran canaria for a fortnight and I need the break. from everything!
let me know what happens this week and good luck for resulys and or next cycle
x


----------

